# how many babies do assasain snails have?



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

i thought they were slow at breeding... but ive seen pictures of filters cluttered with their eggs.. so im lost at how fast they reproduce as well.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

So you confirmed that what you had was assassin snails? You could be lucky and end up with assassins of all the same sex, then they won't breed. However, if they don't have a lot of eat I assume they'll breed slower.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

They breed ALL the time. One egg per mating it seems, but they are ALWAYS mating.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

They lay a ton of eggs, but they are not grouped in a sack like some snails.

Not sure quantity, as age/food depends on the quantity produced by the females,

-Gordon


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> So you confirmed that what you had was assassin snails? You could be lucky and end up with assassins of all the same sex, then they won't breed. However, if they don't have a lot of eat I assume they'll breed slower.


I'm getting some assassin to get rid of ramshorns. Do they only eat snails? can they eat algae wafers too? will they die if they don't have the chance to eat meat?


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

They eat algae waffers too, but get some shrimp (made from shrimp) pellets. they love em and they are very easy to feed. best ive found aside from random raw meats.

They lay lots of eggs, id guess 5-10 per mating, and mine dont mate all the time. just after a big feed. which isent that oftin. but they are single eggs. most of mine dont hatch and the ones that do dont all survive. any pond snails I put in for the babies are gone that day from the adults... but some do make it. I have eggs everywhere but see maby 1-2 babies a week.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

mine will eat algae wafers, or any thing I feed my shrimp. They lay eggs all the time, they even lay eggs on my mts that are still alive LOL


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

They breed quite readily with ample food, the babies are veyr slow growing. They seem to breedm uch less when eating a diet of prepared foods.

As you have discovered, its very easy to share them inadvertantly, so please warn anyone who is buying/trading plants with you of the possibility of assassin eggs as they should not be housed with ornamental/intentional snails.


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

i bought 3 of assassin snails from msjinkzd to remove ramshorns
then they started laying eggs 2months ago
now , i see at least 100 eggs on gravel , driftwood and hydro pro sponge
i collected 30 eggs and put them in breeder box as well 
im gonna check if i can breed like ths
i have to wait few more months if i can really breed them or not
i hate to see 

question. do assasin snails eat live baby shrimp?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

joon said:


> question. do assasin snails eat live baby shrimp?


People have seen assassins attack freshly molted shrimp, regardless of size.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

I had a few adult assassin snails and I saw one or two babies, but they are in a 90


----------



## sepehr (Oct 6, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> I'm getting some assassin to get rid of ramshorns. Do they only eat snails? can they eat algae wafers too? will they die if they don't have the chance to eat meat?


Mine ignore algae based wafers, they like wafers made from krill or shrimp meal.


----------



## sepehr (Oct 6, 2010)

joon said:


> i bought 3 of assassin snails from msjinkzd to remove ramshorns
> then they started laying eggs 2months ago
> now , i see at least 100 eggs on gravel , driftwood and hydro pro sponge
> i collected 30 eggs and put them in breeder box as well
> ...


The word assassin gives these snails a bad name. Mine haven't killed any shrimp, baby shrimp, or any molting shrimp. They go nuts for ramshorn snails though.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I have five in a 90g with 100's of junk RCS. If they eat shrimp they don't eat many. lol In the same tank I've had 3 nerites for several months (knocks on wood). I'm sure the assassins could use more food since they survive on the pellet food for the cories and BNPs that share the tank. I was feeding them pond snails from other tanks but don't keep up on that. I've yet to see a baby snail and they've been in the tank for over a year.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

mine eat blood frozen blood worms


----------

